# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Μπαταρίες LiFe 3.2V 10Ah

## DiViDi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά

Μήπως γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να βρώ σε Ελλάδα ή Ευρώπη μπαταρίες LiFe 10Ah σαν και αυτές τις φωτογραφίας?

10pcs-10Ah-3-7v-lithium-polymer-battery-10000mah-30A-Not-3-2v-lifepo4-10ah-For-electric.jpg

Εχώ ενα pack απο υποβρήχιο scooter θαλάσσης 8S2P  20Ah και το ένα απο τα 8 ζευγάρια μπαταριών έχει μηδενική τάση και οι μπαταρίες έχουν φουσκώσει. Στο ebay δεν βρήκα, σε Ali έχει αλλά φοβαμαι ότι δεν ια μπορουν να τις στειλουν Ελλαδα

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs...AbTest=ae803_5

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει για κατάστημα σε Ελλαδα ή Ευρωπη παρακαλώ να μου πει

Ευχαριτώ εκ των προτέρων
Δημήτρης

----------


## kioan

> Στο ebay δεν βρήκα, σε Ali έχει αλλά φοβαμαι ότι δεν ια μπορουν να τις στειλουν Ελλαδα
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs...AbTest=ae803_5



Αν λέει πως στέλνει Ελλάδα, θα έχει τρόπο να τις στείλει. Μια χαρά στέλνουν και λιθίου, συνήθως από κάποια ευρωπαική αποθήκη τους.

Αυτό που θα με ανησυχούσε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν είναι τα ταχυδρομικά, αλλά το γεγονός ότι 3 reviews από τα συνολικά 5 μιλάνε για χάλια ποιότητα.

----------

